# Cat Dreamies



## kittymoonbeauty (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all, 

After seeing this advert on tv, I decided to purchase these. However only after given our little kitten treats from dreamies, she's gone completly off her food. She'll eat it but only if she has too.

Just wondered if any one else has had this annoying issue as you can imagine, me and my partner work both in logistics and depend on a cat feeder during the day to provide the regular meals for kitty. She's a 4 month old kitten.

not had an issue for food before and she normally goes crackers for food.

any info much appriciated!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My Billy would rather eat dreamies. or temptations than anything! Most kids would rather eat sweets or crisps than dinner! Be firm! Only give them as a reward or just before bed, or don't give them at all! Find some other tit bit for a change, a little taste of ham is always a favourite for a treat (only) then useful when disguising tablets! A little cheese perhaps instead!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mmmm sorry no option fits for Archie as he doesn't like them!

Mia loves them but does only get a couple of times a week in her treat ball


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've voted yes because my boys love them and they have 3 or 4 per day each as a treat


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

They do have them at the moment but I have found some better treats and they like them too.
So in the future they will be getting the healthier option.


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

Evie loves them but Silas wont touch them 

However - they both love the Cosma Snackies (that I got free with a bag of litter  ). But I wouldnt say they would go off food for those..  Its just a nice 'add on'.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I've just ordered his first pack from zooplus. But Potter might turn his nose, he is used to treats like salmon and shrimps. And he is very, very spoiled. If he don't like them, feral cats will be very happy...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No Dreamies here. They have all sorts of things like vegetable protein and corn that they just don't need. I wouldn't expect them to put them off their feed though.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm with Jonescat. Used to buy them, then had a look at the ingredients and quit.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Molly arrived with a pack of them and she loves them but I see no sense in giving a grain free diet only to give grain treats. She can have lots of other treats though.

Didn't vote though because it's a no but not because she goes off her food!!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

What you all have to think about is that dreamies are the equivalent of junk food to us. For example, a Mcdonalds. It's like a cat eating that really.

Dreamies are junk food for cats which is why they have a recommended portion to give on the back and clearly stated they should never be given frequently.

There was an article on another pet forum about health risks in cats with consuming these and some felines have become very sick and reported cases of death but you would have to feed your cats a lot of these treats for them to get such health problems.

I buy my girls dreamies from time to time, they get less than what the back says (I believe ten pieces per day) and they last well over two weeks for both my girls sharing.

They have them once in a blue moon.

If one realises they are junk food for cats and not to be given frequently but very rarely and following the back of the packet, your felines should be fine.

If your cat is becoming sick from only having a few and you rarely give them then just cut them off completely. It is most likely just a case your cat's tummy does not agree with them. 

Cat dreamies = Equivalent to greasy, bad, food for us.

Edit: Felines have been known to go off food once consuming these. It's like when we crave bad food and think it tastes better when it does us no good at all. It tastes exceptional to them, better than wet food but that's because they are junky food for cats. It's not really at all. Not good at all. So slow in giving them and cut how many.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine like Dreamies and get them as a treat, maybe 10 each a week on averag. Never had an issue with them going off food for them. They are full of rubbish but that's ok because they are for treats. There might be better stuff but we give kids chocolates and sweets as treats not a celery sick. I would be drastically cutting back if I fed enough for the cats to want them instead of their food.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine get Dreamies, or whatever is in their treat tin when I go to work.

They know when I am going to work (I don't know how) - but they wait for their treats before I leave. I also feed them 2nd breakfast before I go (D feeds first breakfast 2 hrs earlier when he leaves) as no-one will around for lunch.

All bowls are empty when D gets home (earlier than me) and they get fed again then.

Treats have never put any of mine off their food!

Funnily enough, if its the weekend, or I am on leave, none of them expect treats if I leave to go to the shops or whatever - its just when I go to work - they must be able to tell the time


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

one of my cats has been off of his food for a few days, i sprinkled dreamies on top of his food yesterday and he scoffed the lot...did it again this morning just 3 or 4 crushed up dreamies and he ate all that too and tonight has eaten loads with no dreamies...i dont usually let them have a lot of treats but im glad i bought them now.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

A few a week, as occasional treats. Granted, they're not the healthiest, but how many of of deny ourselves the odd square of chocolate now and again?

The last lot I ended up giving to my sister to crush on top of food to persuade her cat to eat when he had a broken tooth and was awaiting surgery. I wouldn't be without a packet in the cupboard in case that need arises.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My cats don't get treats. Dreamies look like the Temptations we have over here, I've won some at shows but my cats wouldn't eat them. 

I wouldn't expect an occasional treat to make a cat go off their food though.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> They do have them at the moment but I have found some better treats and they like them too.
> So in the future they will be getting the healthier option.


Spill the beans don't just leave it like that 

My two get a Dreamies when I leave for work, also used as a bribe when they won't come in from the garden


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> No Dreamies here. They have all sorts of things like vegetable protein and corn that they just don't need. I wouldn't expect them to put them off their feed though.


Same thing here. I only give thrive, cosma or natures menu treats plus some dried rabbit fro ZP.

I do have dreamies in the house though. For Wilf the 3 legged tabby that comes visiting a couple of times a week. He's an old boy & he gets them at home. (Checked with owner & she's ok with him having a couple)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh my just read the other responses - I feel like a very bad mummy, my two get crappy treats every morning - oh well :dita:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ours gets Thrive as his treats. It seems just as delicious and tempting as Dreamies ever were, and it's got an reassuringly short ingredients list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

My cat gets a small handful ( around four or five) of dreamies a week I think its the sugar in them that your cat is craving . I know its a bad food but how about trying them with whiskars if they are still not eating anything else as that has sugar in it so they may eat it. I give my cat cosma snakies which is freeze dried pieces of chicken with nothing added thrive treats are the same as that and can be found in supermarkets or on zooplus where you can also find cosma snakies .


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

Not anymore, since he's on a prescription diet of wet food only for his urinary problems and he needs to lose weight. I give him Thrive treats occasionally, and the little mini webbox treat sticks. Dreamies are full of additives and bad stuff.


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

Ours get Dreamies randomly, maybe a few each once in a blue moon. I've also crushed them over food to persuade Lily that actually yes she is hungry.

I give them half a webbox stick each more often than I give them dreamies tbh.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine liked Dreamies (or the supermarket own brand version which are cheaper).

I've stopped feeding anything like this tho - when I started trying to change Bob's diet to stop his fur chewing I cut out treats; now I feed only the meat-only treats like Dokas and Thrive so no grains or sugars etc to worry about.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

We have Dreamies in stock at Moggy Towers but they are doled out very sparingly. Usually as a reward for doing something good or a bribe to get the cats downstairs. They are never given every day.

I do, however, crush up two kibbles of the Whiskas Anti-hairball treats for each night-time raw meal as this was the compromise reached between the Princess and I. She will clean out the bowl of raw food (complete with Zylkene  ) every night as long as I add the 'crispy topping'. It would be unfair to give this to her and not the others.

Somehow, I don't think 2 small kibbles a day is gonna kill them off so I have no guilt whatsoever in feeding them.


----------



## PennieandPerdieMummy (Mar 11, 2014)

I give my kittens dreamies and temptations too, but not every day and only a few when they do have them. 

What are the healthier alternatives that you mentioned? I want the best for my babies!! LOL


----------



## EskimoJo (Jan 16, 2014)

Dennis gets 5 once or twice a week. It's just a random treat, so very irregular. Can't actually remember the last time... He also has 3 other bags of treats of different brands, probably all terrible apart from the freebie bag of dried something or the other from Zooplus. I have mislaid whatever that freebie was. Yes, I am a mess.

I very much doubt he'd ever choose 5-10 Dreamies over his normal weekly food! So maybe 'few and infrequent' is the answer. OR maybe a routine, so he knows he doesn't _need_ to crave them? Either way, I am lucky in that Dennis loves food, almost any type.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't feed Dreamies as Dylan is highly allergic to grains. Before we discovered his allergy I used them to train him with his cat flap, and we had a VERY nasty litter tray the next day 

I feed Thrive and Natures Menu treats and the odd bit of Thrive dry as treats.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My boys love Dreamies  never count how many they have, they have them everyday


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

They get them maybe once a month and then only 4 or 5. which they're fine with. 

Ben brings Webbox sticks straight back up so assume they have lamb or beef in them.

I tend to play safe and give them boiled chicken or prawns for treats most of the time. Weirdly the prawns have to be frozen ones that I then defrost  They won't eat fresh. Still, handy for me to always have a bag in the freezer.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I give mine thrive treats. About 3 per day per cat.

But I always have Dreamies in the house as OH gives them to the cats as bribes. They are getting a few more at the moment as they have to put up with the building work and are somrtimes shut in their room for hours.

Funnily little fatty Chimlin is the only one who isn't too keen on them.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine love them, and get them anytime they like


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have in the past given Dreamies but mine now prefer Catessy sticks where they will each have one stick a day.


----------



## Jensams (Feb 27, 2014)

Too many give them runs.


----------



## lukewalsh (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi before you buy Dreamies please read the 1 star reviews on amazon, you might be quite shocked!

Our cat started behaving erratically and aggressively since we gave her Dreamies. We didn't give many but its totally changed her calm character. Please read the 1 star amazon reviews, this should be investigated. I dont usually bother with forums but thought this was important. Good luck


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Can't give Dreamies to Jiggs he plays with them and doesn't like the taste.


----------



## LJACOP (Jan 11, 2017)

Little Ollie *LOVES *his dreamies. He's exactly like the advert and I have to keep them out of his way, otherwise he will bite through the pack until, if allowed, eating them all!! They aren't good for them, but it is an occasional treat. If Ollie won't eat new food (we've transitioned to higher quality) a couple of dreamies crushed up seem to work. He goes crazy for the sound of me shaking a bag and giving him a couple. I buy them once in a blue moon (he got some for Xmas) and they will last at least until June. I try to give him Thrive (which he loves just as much!) or zero treats. He gets spoilt lots, but not necessarily with treats  don't feel bad for occasionally feeding them though


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me asking but what are the healthier options for treating you cat other than a piece of actual meat I.e. Alternatives to dreamies that are bought specific for cats in packets that can be kept in the cupboard/fridge ? X


----------



## LJACOP (Jan 11, 2017)

Lisa2701 said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking but what are the healthier options for treating you cat other than a piece of actual meat I.e. Alternatives to dreamies that are bought specific for cats in packets that can be kept in the cupboard/fridge ? X


I use Thrive 100% freeze dried chicken pieces. Ollie also loves the tuna ones. These, I think, are the best you can really buy. 100% meat and no nasty bits. I've seen a lot of people crumble them over food if you want to entice your baby to eat. They seem to really love them


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My cats love Dreamies and have them as an occasional treat. I cannot afford Thrive, they are bloody expensive!!


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Have to say I just looked at thrive and they're on sale just now but OMG I couldn't afford them and I might end up single if I spent that on cat treats


----------

